# Locked packages not showing locked with portmaster



## Israel (Jun 5, 2021)

Usually if I have port fail to build like this:



```
make: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/py-babel

===>>> Installation of py38-Babel-2.9.1 (devel/py-babel@py38) failed
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for devel/py-babel@py38 failed
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for devel/py-Jinja2@py38 failed
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for textproc/py-sphinx failed
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for cmake-3.19.6 failed
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for devel/benchmark failed
===>>> Aborting update
```

Even though I have locked them, I still get the same errors above when upgrading ports:



```
# sudo pkg lock devel/py-babel
Password:
py27-Babel-2.9.0: already locked
py37-Babel-2.9.0: already locked
```

I'm not sure why this lock isn't being seen. I also confirmed there is no py38 version of this software installed:


```
# pkg info | grep py38
py38-pytz-2021.1,1             World Timezone Definitions for Python
py38-setuptools-57.0.0         Python packages installer
```

Any suggestions appreciated.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jun 5, 2021)

I believe this is what it wants. It's what it's taken to get me past failure points lately:

```
pkg delete -f "*py37*"
```

This is the part of UPDATING it comes from and what you might want to consider:



> AFFECTS: users of python
> AUTHOR: kai@FreeBSD.org
> 
> The default version of python3 and python was switched to 3.8.



After that I ignored the rest of it and let portmaster continue on to finish the build sucessfully on several machines with different ports than you specify.

Love your Avatar.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jun 5, 2021)

My current full desktop is compiled with
make.conf

```
DEFAULT_VERSIONS+=python=3.7
DEFAULT_VERSIONS+=python3=3.7
```
Key issue is not to mix 3.7 with 3.8


----------



## Israel (Jun 7, 2021)

Trihexagonal said:


> I believe this is what it wants. It's what it's taken to get me past failure points lately:
> 
> ```
> pkg delete -f "*py37*"
> ...



Okay, I'm a little new to FreeBSD, but my Linux experience tells me this is probably going to brake everything:


```
# sudo pkg delete -f "*py37*"
Updating database digests format: 100%
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
The following package(s) are locked and may not be removed:

    py37-Babel

Deinstallation has been requested for the following 80 packages (of 0 packages in the universe):

Installed packages to be REMOVED:
    py37-CommonMark: 0.9.1
    py37-Jinja2: 2.11.2_1
    py37-alabaster: 0.7.6
    py37-ansible: 2.9.21
    py37-autokey: 0.95.10
    py37-bcrypt: 3.2.0
    py37-beaker: 1.11.0
    py37-boost-libs: 1.72.0_1
    py37-cairo: 1.18.1_1,1
    py37-certifi: 2020.12.5
    py37-cffi: 1.14.5
    py37-chardet: 3.0.4_3,1
    py37-cheetah3: 3.2.6
    py37-click: 7.1.2
    py37-click-plugins: 1.1.1
    py37-configobj: 5.0.6_1
    py37-cryptography: 3.3.2
    py37-cython: 0.29.21
    py37-dbus: 1.2.16
    py37-dnspython: 1.16.0
    py37-docutils: 0.17
    py37-evdev: 1.3.0
    py37-future: 0.18.2
    py37-gobject3: 3.38.0
    py37-idna: 2.10
    py37-imagesize: 1.1.0
    py37-jmespath: 0.10.0
    py37-libpeas: 1.26.0
    py37-libxml2: 2.9.10_4
    py37-lxml: 4.6.3
    py37-mako: 1.0.14_1
    py37-markdown: 2.6.11_1
    py37-markupsafe: 1.1.1_1
    py37-netaddr: 0.8.0
    py37-numpy: 1.16.6,1
    py37-openssl: 20.0.1
    py37-packaging: 20.9
    py37-paramiko: 2.7.2
    py37-pip: 20.2.3
    py37-ply: 3.11
    py37-psutil: 5.8.0
    py37-pyasn1: 0.4.7
    py37-pycparser: 2.20
    py37-pygments: 2.7.2
    py37-pyinotify: 0.9.6
    py37-pynacl: 1.4.0
    py37-pyparsing: 2.4.7
    py37-pysocks: 1.7.1
    py37-pystemmer: 2.0.0.1
    py37-pytest-runner: 2.11.1
    py37-pytz: 2021.1,1
    py37-pyudev: 0.22.0
    py37-qt5-core: 5.15.4
    py37-qt5-gui: 5.15.4
    py37-qt5-opengl: 5.15.4
    py37-qt5-sip: 12.8.1
    py37-qt5-widgets: 5.15.4
    py37-recommonmark: 0.5.0_2
    py37-requests: 2.25.1
    py37-setuptools: 44.0.0
    py37-setuptools_scm: 4.1.2_1
    py37-sip: 5.5.0_1,1
    py37-six: 1.15.0
    py37-snowballstemmer: 1.2.1
    py37-sphinx: 3.5.2,1
    py37-sphinxcontrib-applehelp: 1.0.2
    py37-sphinxcontrib-devhelp: 1.0.2
    py37-sphinxcontrib-htmlhelp: 1.0.3
    py37-sphinxcontrib-jsmath: 1.0.1
    py37-sphinxcontrib-qthelp: 1.0.3
    py37-sphinxcontrib-serializinghtml: 1.1.4
    py37-sqlite3: 3.7.10_7
    py37-sshuttle: 0.78.5
    py37-toml: 0.10.2
    py37-urllib3: 1.25.11,1
    py37-wheel: 0.36.2
    py37-wxPython40: 4.0.7_1
    py37-xlib: 0.27
    py37-yaml: 5.3.1_1
    scons-py37: 3.1.2

Number of packages to be removed: 80

The operation will free 347 MiB.

Proceed with deinstalling packages? [y/N]:
```


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jun 7, 2021)

Israel said:


> Okay, I'm a little new to FreeBSD, but my Linux experience tells me this is probably going to brake everything:


Welly, welly well... What's my BSD experience next to your Linux experience... 

Don't take my word for it, read it yourself:

/usr/ports/UPDATING

No I'm not going to quote it.

Read it like it's suggested everyone do, but I rarely do. 
Unless my BSD experience isn't enough to let me work through it on my own. Which is always preferable to me.


----------



## Israel (Jun 8, 2021)

I got it to work with the method Alain suggested.

Trihexagonal - I think you took what I said a little personal. I was just trying to say if I did that on a Linux box I would expect it brake all the things. I know BSD is not Linux, but I've been in forums where someone would pass a n00b something like "rm -rf /" saying it will free up space on their drive or something mean like that. I don't mean to disrespect anyone's experience with BSD or anything. I just think its good to ask questions if you don't know something, especially if it might be dangerous. I only wish more people did before working with fdisk. I will read /usr/ports/UPDATING as it seems to be the authority on this kind of stuff. 

Thanks


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jun 10, 2021)

Israel said:


> Trihexagonal - I think you took what I said a little personal.


No, I was only kidding and using Alex's "Welly, welly well" saying from Clockwork Orange to do it.

I know you didn't mean any disrespect by it and I wasn't trying to slight you.

I've had a few machines that needed updating and that was the sticking point on every one. I finally had to look at updating to see what it wanted when usually I can work my way past it from previous experience solving problems with ports.


----------

